# Amplificador de 4 canales solo funcionan 2



## mordiskos (Jun 25, 2011)

Hola,

Tengo un amplificador de 4 canales para coche de la marca SoundStream (DTR4500), que al poco tiempo de empezar a funcionar se estropeo uno de sus canales, por lo que el amplificador perdio su utilidad y tube que reemplazarlo. Hace poco que dicidi ponerme manos a la obra e intentar repararlo. Lo abri y le cambie todos los transistores de salida, porque tenia 3 de 8 malos y asi ya aprovechaba y los ponia nuevos.

Probe en el coche y comprobe que el canal que estaba estropeado ahora funciona, pero que 2 canales que antes funcionaban perfectamente, ahora solo emiten un ruido agudo con chasquidos graves. Es decir, que esos dos canales, no funcionan, simplemente emiten ese sonido, incluso sin tener un RCA que meta sonido en el ampli.

Volvi a destriparlo y me estube comiendo la cabeza varios dias, pero no consigo dar con el problema que esta causando ese sonido. Si alguien puede orientarme un poco por donde debo continuar comprobando.

Un saludo.


----------



## jmgm (Jun 25, 2011)

mira a ver si al soldar los transistores has hecho algun corto con el estaño o vuelve a comprobar los transistores de los canales que no te funcionan fuera del circuito


----------



## mordiskos (Jun 25, 2011)

Hola,

Ya lo comprobe y seguia dando el mismo fallo, incluso probe a ponerle los transistores originales que aun funcionaban para descartar el fallo. 

De todas formas, he comprobado que las soldaduras esten bien y los he vuelto a medir fuera y sigue igual.


----------



## zopilote (Jun 25, 2011)

Revisa si alguna fota de soldadura haya caido en algun lugar del circuito, cortando asi el audio de esa parte.


----------



## mordiskos (Jun 25, 2011)

Circuito revisado, no he encontrado nada raro. Mañana lo revisare otra vez a ver si encuentro algo, pero no creo.


----------



## mordiskos (Jun 26, 2011)

Hola,

He estado probando el amplificador a ver si veia algo extraño. Me he dado cuenta de que, no estan muertos los dos canales, de uno de ellos no funciona el (-) y del otro falla el (+), que juntos funcionan como el modo puente.

Os dice algo esto?

Que puedo mirar?

He reemplazao los mosfet (4), por ir eliminando posibilidades.

Ya no se que mas probar, porque yo lo veo todo bien, no hay nada aparente para que no funcione.


----------



## mordiskos (Jun 26, 2011)

El amplificador no lleva fusibles ya que lleva 3 circuitos de proteccion. Tendra esto algo que ver con el problema??


----------

